# Selle Italia SLR Flow Saddle



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

I recently purchased a CAAD10 that came with a Prologo Naga Evo saddle. After a couple hundred miles I have noticed more saddle discomfort than I was used to...especially on longer ride (ie 50+ miles). I had a Selle Italia SL Flow saddle on my previous bike and found it comfortable even on longer rides. Looking at spec sheets, the big difference between the two, besides the cut-out on the selle, is the shape, with the selle having a described "flat" shape and the prologo a "semi-round" shape. I am relatively new to road biking, and I hate to give up on a "new" saddle after a couple hundred miles, but is it likely that I will grow acustomed to the prologo over time? Or is it possible that the saddle just doesn't fit me anatomically? Sorry for the long post...and if there are any SLR Flow riders out there, I would love some feedback on your saddles. If I can't make the prologo work,then I am looking at the older style SLR Flow saddle with the narrower cut-out as a replacement...good choice? Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Saddles, and butts, are different. You have ridden enough on the prologo to know it does not work as well for you as the SLR. Toss it (or ebay it) and get another SLR. No more need be said. You're not "giving up" on a "new" saddle; you're replacing a piece of equipment that does not suit you.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I used to run Selle Italia on all my bikes & now I run Prologo instead. The Prologo's are positioned slightly different compared to the Selle Italia's. You'll have to play with the tilt & the fore/aft a bit more to find the ideal position. If you don't feel like playing around with the adjustments anymore, then do as JC suggests.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm a SLR Superflow 145mm rider. I also own the Maxflite Gel Flow.

I can't say enough great things about the SLR. The Maxflite is still causing a little bit of a problem, cause i do prefer the cutout to extend a little further forward (when looking top down on the SLR seat, you will see the Carbon SLR piece. That dip is missing on the Maxflite and the reason why i'm not comfortable on that seat).

It's hard, i won't disagree, my sit bones were hurting at the beginning, 3-4 rides later though, that seat is just great. Again, every time i hope on it, it does feel hard, but after 4-5 hrs on the saddle, i still do not have any sit bone soars or pereneum issues. 

Previous saddles
ISM Adamo Road - No Pereneum issues but sit bone hurt and too wide at the front portion of the seat.
Selle Italia Maxflite - Hate the Gel. Sit bone achess and slight pereneum sore, but no major numbness. 
Fizik Versus Alliante - Pereneum sore (numbness) after about 30min of riding. Even with the seat angled a little down.
Fizik Arione - Pereneum sore (numbness) also after 30min or riding.

Now that Selle Italia has released a white version of the SLR Superflow, i will be upgrading my Maxflite on my Hybrid. I'm also interested in the SLR Teckno flow, but will probably save that for my next bike purchase.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

*To each is own.*

you have to try it yourself. what works for me doesn't mean that it will also work for you.i tried three saddles before i found the right one for me.

1. fizik arione = looks :thumbsup: comfort :cryin:;

2. selle italia flow = looks  comfort :thumbsup:;

3. fizik antares = looks :thumbsup: comfort :thumbsup:

goodluck and i hope you find your perfect saddle very soon.

you may wanna ask your lbs if they have any test saddles that you can try first.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ive had a Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow for about 5 years now (the narrow slit one). 
After thousands of miles the padding is starting to get a bit thin. Im impressed with the quality of the material though; Ive had a few crashes and it got scuffed but never tore. Overall a great saddle.


----------



## Squeezeplay (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you sure?


----------

